# Sudden aggression :-(



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Thanks in advance and also will be taking Kiba to the vets shortly but I really need another Vizsla's owner perspective.

Kiba -male, neuteured 4 1/2yrs, all his life until now he has been the sweetest dog, loved people and other dogs, never barked when we were out at anything unless the person was creepy, butter wouldn't melt in his mouth. 

Our other dog Nina - female, spayed, 2 1/2yrs has grown up with Kiba since she was 8 weeks and they were great together, played well, looked after each other and they would spend hours wrestling and Kiba would wash Nina constantly, we would joke that she had the cleanest ears ever....

But over the last week things started small were Kiba would sudden attack Nina just for hoping off the bed and now it has escalate to what seems all the time and is unpredictable, Nina is very scared and cowers. I have always been able to step in and get Kiba off Nina but I really am not sure if he would bite her or it is just noise and action. But Nina's reaction says he just might.

I wonder if there is something happening with his mental/ brain state????

Last night, they were on their own separate chairs in the lounge and Nina was really unsettled and on alert and I just thought she was ready to bed as she waits for me. Kiba was stretched out and sound asleep but then out of the blue 15 minutes later Kiba had a couple of low growls and then launches him self at her and she was so scared, again I managed to get Kiba out of the way and outside. Nina came and laid by me of the sofa, when my dad let Kiba in two minutes later, he was wagging his tail like nothing had happened, went and laid down by feet , and he was not coherent for about 5 minutes, it was like he was not home... Then he got up and sat by myfeet and looked at us in his normal loving way.

I don't think I have ever had to tell Kiba off for bad behaviour in all his life he is just so normally good.

I don't think this is a dominance issue. Because I can take them for a walk on lead or off lead together and they are happy being next to each other and Kiba is back to his normal self.

I don't know what has happened but i would like my old dog back...

Anyone got any ideas or advice, this is very much appreciated.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

First thought (which is sounds you are already aware) is that something is physically wrong with the dog. He might be in pain that you aren't aware of. Definitely a vet check is in order! Other than that I don't have any idea...hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have his thyroid checked.
I copied some of the signs for you.
The clinical signs can mimic other diseases. Weight gain, lethargy, mental dullness, skin abnormalities, weakness, and a decrease in tolerance for exercise are most often seen, along with behavioral changes that owners may not attribute to physical causes often occur: the sweet dog can become aggressive and the steady dog may become flighty or fearful.


----------



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks very much, will definitely go and get him checked and see about his thyroid. Kiba has many of these symptoms. 

Enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds like you've got a good path to explore. Another thought - Is it possible they had a dispute over a toy and the male "won"? And now he's feeling like he's the boss and since aggression worked before, he figures it will work again as a means of control.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It's unlikely a thyroid issue as there are no physical sx, like weight gain/loss, appetite change, etc... Also, it's not a dispute over a toy, dogs resolve things quickly and as we would say, let go of the emotion.

Sudden behavioral changes that stick around usually result from illness. It could be anything, but given the season (early summer), I'd do a tick panel and see if he hasn't gotten a tick nasty there..and you want to do this ASAP while it's in the acute phase.


----------

